# Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill dementiert fieses Gerücht



## Darkmoon76 (1. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill dementiert fieses Gerücht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill dementiert fieses Gerücht*


----------



## Worrel (1. Januar 2018)

#WhattaLoadaSITH


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (1. Januar 2018)

Und trotzdem frage ich mich was das für eine komische Reaktion Seiten's Hamills war. Auf der Premiere. Vor dem Film - Total aufgekratzt und super happy. Nach dem Film - Schnappatmung und einen Blick zu Rian der töten könnte...


----------



## MichaelG (1. Januar 2018)

*Star Wars Episode 8: Mark Hamill dementiert fieses Gerücht*

Er hat vermutlich nicht verwunden, daß ihn Lucas nach Ep. VI nie wieder in Filme genommen hat, eine Ep. VII-IX ewig nicht kam wo er noch in jüngeren Jahren (z.B. mit 40) hätte glänzen können.

So war er in Ep. VII nur für Sekunden dabei 



Spoiler



und in Ep. VIII hat man ihn sterben lassen.


----------



## Brainwaver (1. Januar 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Und trotzdem frage ich mich was das für eine komische Reaktion Seiten's Hamills war. Auf der Premiere. Vor dem Film - Total aufgekratzt und super happy. Nach dem Film - Schnappatmung und einen Blick zu Rian der töten könnte...


Naja die Schauspieler sehen ja den Film meist nicht bis zur Premiere, und vielleicht wurde von ihm einiges weggeschnitten was er gemocht hatte beim Drehen.
Vielleicht gabs eine tolle Schwertkampfszene welche rausgeschnitten wurde oder so.


----------



## feylamias (2. Januar 2018)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Und trotzdem frage ich mich was das für eine komische Reaktion Seiten's Hamills war. Auf der Premiere. Vor dem Film - Total aufgekratzt und super happy. Nach dem Film - Schnappatmung und einen Blick zu Rian der töten könnte...


  Manchmal sind eben auch Schauspieler mies gelaunt. Soll vorkommen. Auch werden Szenen nach dem Dreh geschnitten - manches, was ein Schauspieler mochte, schafft es dann nicht in den Film. Man erinnere sich an Herr der Ringe - ein gewisser Sarumandarsteller war auch ungehalten über Sarumans Ableben.  Wenn ich dank Kopfschmerzen mies geschlafen habe kann ich auch mal solche Blicke wem zuwerfen, hat trotzdem keinen tieferen Grund, der auf einer VERSCHWÖRUNG berut, die Star Wars fans ihres wahren Filmes BERAUBT hat, oder was sich manche 4channer sonst so einreden.


----------



## max34 (5. Januar 2018)

feylamias: Christopher Lee war nicht im geringsten enttäuscht über den Tod Sarumans - jeder, der das Buch kennt, weiß, das er nicht überlebt (obwohl im Buch das Ende anders kommt). Er war enttäuscht, dass die Szenen für den dritten Teil "Die Rückkehr des Königs" alle der Schere zum Opfer fielen und nur in der Special Extended Edition zu sehen waren.​


----------



## KylRoy (8. Januar 2018)

Disney ist ja auch überhaupt nicht dafür bekannt seinen Angestellten genau vorzuschreiben was diese zu sagen haben und wie sich diese verhalten sollen und derlei geht auch gar nie nicht bis in das Privatleben hinein.

Etwas derartiges hat man ja noch niiiiieeeee gelesen oder gehört.

---------------------------------
 Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------

